
So long, Apple? - suleiro
https://medium.com/@suler/so-long-apple-9456ad03ef5d
======
kruger127
This has been a long time coming... I was in the market recently for a new
laptop and rather than dropping >$1700 on a new MacBook I opted for the new
Huawei Matebook X. I didn't even let Windows boot up, plugged in a USB and got
it up and running on Linux under 20 minutes. Downloaded my git and got all of
my settings in place.

TL:DR Got a Huawei Matebook X (linux installed) instead of a Macbook for less
than half the price and I don't miss it.

